# NH subcontractor looking for snowplow work



## nhplower (Feb 24, 2009)

My name is Jimmy Lyndes and live in Dover NH. I have a Ford F350 with a Fisher 9.5 foot Extreme V plow. I welcome some plowing work as well as new commercial and residential accounts. Feel free to email me at [email protected] or call me at (603)765-9643.
Thanks.


----------

